# Torque vs HP



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

As you know the change made a couple of years ago from rating engines with HP went to the Gross Torque rating. Most of the general public however is still operating under the HP system. Does anyone know or have a chart that approximately will convert HP to Torque. This so when someone comes in and wants a 5.5 HP engine you can know what Torque engine to sell them. Is there some mathematical formula that will convert HP to torque? I am not opposed to the system just would like a way to show the customer they are getting the same size engine.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Briggs & Stratton started that to try to confuse everyone. Most of the indusrty has now gone to cc ratings. Here is a ballpark of cc's to hp and some torque. Bear in mind that carburation & muffers play a huge role in power. (just like a 350 Chevy engine has more power with a 4-barrel carb than it does with a 2 barrel carb).

123 cc = 4 hp
179 cc = 5 hp
208 cc = 8 to 9 Gross Torque = 5.5 to 6 hp
277 cc = 11 to 11.5 Gross Torque = 7 to 8 hp
291cc = 9hp
305 cc = 13.5 to 14.5 Gross Torque = 9 to 10 hp
342 cc = 15.5 to 16.5 Gross Torque = 11 to 12 hp
357 cc = 13 hp
420 cc = 13-15 hp


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Indypower.


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Cool. I too came to know many new things after reading this post. 


SuperChargers


----------

